
Microsoft acquires Simplygon - Libre___
https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2017/01/17/microsoft-acquires-simplygon-accelerate-innovation-enabling-3d-everyone/
======
nmstoker
How long will their services be provided? Will this be the most ironic startup
name ever?!

------
ptrott2017
Given the Simplygon team's commitment to customers - I am sure they will make
sure everyone is supported as the service evolves for a wider audience with
Microsoft over time.

As you probably already know, the name Simplygon - is a play on Simplify
Polygon - since the product started as a polygon optimization tool (but has
evolved to be far more than just this today). Donya Labs - the company that
develops Simplygon platform has been around for 10 years. The Simplygon tech
is widely used by major game studios and major manufacturers for creating
automated 3D asset optimization pipelines for game production, visualization
and VR/AR applications.

Given Microsoft's Creative Update and Windows Hololographic platform and
Simplygon's proven capabilities- this is a strategically important acquisition
for both MS and the professional 3D industry. Its going to be interesting to
see how this evolves.

Disclaimer - I have worked with the Donya Labs team in the past and more than
a little biased - they are a great team and this is a great result for them
and MS.

